# Removing Steering Gear Box Ford 3000



## TimMiller (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm trying to remove the steering gear box on a ford 3000 tractor. I have everything off except i cannot figure out how to get the linkage that goes from the steering wheel to the steering box off so i can remove the steering box. Thanks


----------



## cbumdumb (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope I understand your question right to remove the box you have to remove the steering wheel and the rear cowling and fuel tank. the tube and shaft come out once you remove the sector shaft .


----------



## TimMiller (Sep 15, 2007)

I wasnt sure if there was a way to leave the tube and shaft in the tractor and just remove the gear box. But from what i'm told it all has to come out. Also, where can i get a steering box rebuild kit? Or is there even one available, or do i have to piece everything together?


----------



## kd5rcx (Sep 22, 2012)

Are there not any kits? If not what parts need to be replaced? And should we try #00 grease first? In my case it's hard steering, but one way is harder than the other.


----------



## Jatt (Sep 20, 2021)

Did you ever find a rebuild kit. I am new here and I have the same problem I picked up a Ford 3000 and the previous owner looks like replaced the steering box but it’s leaking all over the previous owner even put silicone everywhere still leaking all over.
Thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Those are Very, very simple mechanisms.
Remove the complete column from the tractor. Open it up and rebuild it. There are no 'rebuild kits' for them. There is just a couple of gaskets, some shims and a couple of bearings. If you don't have a repair manual buy one. 
Get the I&T FO-31 manual. 
About $30 from many online sellers and places like Tractor Supply, Fleet Farm, New Holland dealer, etc.


----------



## Jatt (Sep 20, 2021)

Ultradog said:


> Those are Very, very simple mechanisms.
> Remove the complete column from the tractor. Open it up and rebuild it. There are no 'rebuild kits' for them. There is just a couple of gaskets, some shims and a couple of bearings. If you don't have a repair manual buy one.
> Get the I&T FO-31 manual.
> About $30 from many online sellers and places like Tractor Supply, Fleet Farm, New Holland dealer, etc.


Thanks for the reply I just picked up the I&T FO-31 manual from Tractor supply it will help a lot. Now I just need to figure out how to keep all the oil inside the tractor.


----------

